# Stumptown Labor Day Herf



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Celebrate Labor Day
[*] by laboring over a nice drink and maybe a plugged stick with us. This time, we will be trying some place new.

Greater Trumps
1520 S.E. 37th Ave.
Portland, OR 97214
(503) 235-4530

Time will be 4pm (because that's when they open :tu)

* - Labor Day is Monday, September 1st, this year


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Finally, one on my side of town!:ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Tripp said:


> Finally, one on my side of town!:ss


I shall be making this one as well. Who cannot pass up the opportunity to spend time with some great people. Oh wait. I must of been confused with the Fife group. With the Stumptown group, you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. Just how I like my friends.

:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> With the Stumptown group, you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy.


I'll be Cap'n Jack Sparrow ... argh


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

This may be off topic, but, what are these places going to do when that stupid assed smoking ban goes into effect?

I'm going to try to make it to this one. 

I'll be Cpt. Barbarossa. Yo Ho me mateys!

-Mark.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Mark-60 said:


> This may be off topic, but, what are these places going to do when that stupid assed smoking ban goes into effect?.


Become private clubs. Oregon law doesn't impact private clubs at this time.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> Become private clubs. Oregon law doesn't impact private clubs at this time.


Oh. I didn't think of that. So you have to get a membership card of somekind when you go in the first time and then show your card after that? Kinda like Bi-Mart? If so, I'm cool with that.

-Mark.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I'll be Cap'n Jack Sparrow ... argh


I'm Greedo... I shot first.:gn


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

As always, hoping to make this one, looking good so far. 

I am planning to bring 10 or so really nicely plugged sticks. After all I wouldn't know what to do at a herf if I actually had something that smoked decently.:ss


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Would it make sense to bring a Stinky ashtray to this place, or are the ones there okay?

-Mark.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Can't make this one, boys. Lion's BBQ going on that weekend and I will be working there. I will be thinking of you all and will smoke one a few hundred miles away.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Mark-60 said:


> Would it make sense to bring a Stinky ashtray to this place, or are the ones there okay?
> 
> -Mark.


Good question. Considering we've "brought" (well, it's more like they're taken up residency) ashtrays for our other herfin' spot (Shilo Inn) it might be something to look into. I hope they have very nice ash trays, though they may not be set up to handle a large group...

I'm Ozymandias. You'll hate me but I'm doing it all for the greater good.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am in there like...where is iGerry to complete the line??


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Cuz I'm at work and don't have anything pressing right now...

http://www.mcmenamins.com/index.php?loc=17

-Mark.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm not too familiar with that side of town... How's parking?

I'm on-call again, but expect to make it this time.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

-MG- said:


> I'm not too familiar with that side of town... How's parking?
> 
> I'm on-call again, but expect to make it this time.


You'll have to park perhaps 1/2 block north or south of Hawthorne. Parking on Hawthoirne is pretty hit or miss.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> You'll have to park perhaps 1/2 block north or south of Hawthorne. Parking on Hawthoirne is pretty hit or miss.


1/2 a block!? That's it. I'm out.

:chk


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Mark-60 said:


> 1/2 a block!? That's it. I'm out.
> 
> :chk


I'm an Oregonian, so I can park my car in the middle of the street because by darnit, I pay for these taxes so I should feel free to do whatever the hell I want to do on the public roads!!

:chk:chk


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

knuckleheads...


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

It's cool. I'm back in. I bought a Segway. 


-Mark.

:chk


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

I like Google Earth...


-Mark.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Considering this place is called "Greater Trumps", do you figure they'd let people play cards there?

T-3 days till the herf. Who's excited?!


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Considering this place is called "Greater Trumps", do you figure they'd let people play cards there?
> 
> T-3 days till the herf. Who's excited?!


Not you. Clearly you are NOT excited.



I intend to be there - so be prepared for the Wall Of Sound(TM)
that is myself, Kris, and Tripp.

Also - I'm probably going to smoke a cigar - I'm letting you know because
I know some of us (like Mark) have smoke alergies.

:chk

See you all there !


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Vorb said:


> Also - I'm probably going to smoke a cigar - I'm letting you know because
> I know some of us (like Mark) have smoke alergies.
> 
> :chk


:tg:tg:tg

No backwoods bananas for you! :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> :tg:tg:tg
> 
> No backwoods bananas for you! :r


We all know that it's all about the White Owl Pineapple.

:dr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Wall of Sound. I like it. You guys are great at playing the part of the tree that falls in a forest when no one is around to hear it.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

"Funny Guy" says he'll make it, but he said that for the list shilo-herf as well and pulled a no show... we'll see.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

So I checked out the place tonight and have a report.

It is small, relatively speaking. Much smaller than the Shilo. Depending on the number of people that show up we might have a few "issues" that would requre some creative table management (most likely rearranging the small tables just outside the door). The booths will probably sit a max of 4 to 5 people, and the bar is about 5 seats wide. Also, parking will be interesting. The actual location faces 37th Ave and parking on that street will be hit or miss. Could try parking at the raised parking structure on 38th (which is actually for a supermarket) or one of the sidestreets.

None the less, I will be there on Monday.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

jquirit said:


> So I checked out the place tonight and have a report.
> 
> It is small, relatively speaking. Much smaller than the Shilo. Depending on the number of people that show up we might have a few "issues" that would requre some creative table management (most likely rearranging the small tables just outside the door). The booths will probably sit a max of 4 to 5 people, and the bar is about 5 seats wide. Also, parking will be interesting. The actual location faces 37th Ave and parking on that street will be hit or miss. Could try parking at the raised parking structure on 38th (which is actually for a supermarket) or one of the sidestreets.
> 
> None the less, I will be there on Monday.


Looks like there are only going to be 5-6 of us.

Fairly close to the Brass, we can always head over there if it looks like it won't work.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

It was nice to meet ya'll, and thanks for the smokes! I had a good time. I look forward to the next one.

-Mark.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Mark-60 said:


> It was nice to meet ya'll, and thanks for the smokes! I had a good time. I look forward to the next one.
> 
> -Mark.


:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Most of us escaped in good shape tonight. Check out the AM thread for my tale of woe.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Vorb said:


> ...be prepared for the Wall Of Sound(TM)
> that is myself, Kris, and Tripp...


Are you guys still alive? Without you there I had to be 3 times as quiet... after a couple of proddings, and Dave trying to give me mouth-to-mouth, they eventually decided I was still breathing :chk

Great herf, as always!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

-MG- said:


> Are you guys still alive? Without you there I had to be 3 times as quiet... after a couple of proddings, and Dave trying to give me mouth-to-mouth, they eventually decided I was still breathing :chk


Geesh, and we had to keep telling him, "no tongue, no tongue" :tu


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Geesh, and we had to keep telling him, "no tongue, no tongue" :tu


I was worried that Dave would think Chris was choking and start his "hind lick" maneuver...

:r

Twas good seeing you all tonight. Lookin' forward to the next one!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you guys had fun!  :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Glad you guys had fun!  :tu


more fun when you finally show, Tom :tu  :mn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> more fun when you finally show, Tom :tu  :mn


The day is coming....


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The day is coming....


That would be something!

Great seeing everybody again and meeting Mark. Now back into seclusion for another 6 months:bn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Breathtaking pictures guys :tu


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> Breathtaking pictures guys :tu


I'm no good with a camera. I just can't figure those things out...

-Mark.


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Ugh !

Sorry I didn't make it guys. I was just way too broken & beaten from my
weekend mountain biking in Bend. I slept most of the day.

:mn

Chris - sorry I wasn't there to complete The Wall of Sound(TM) and that you suffered a... Dave...... .. ... "incident"...

Mark - is everything OK ? You mentioned a tale of woe - hope all is well.

I'm still insanely jonesing for a herf (my own fault) - I'll be looking to set up a Wed evening Shilo herf soon.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Vorb said:


> Mark - is everything OK ? You mentioned a tale of woe - hope all is well.


It was terrible. I barely survived. Read all about it here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1860481&postcount=122


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Breathtaking pictures guys :tu


Didn't you know? We are all in the witness perfection program.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bigwaved said:


> Didn't you know? We are all in the witness perfection program.


Speak for yourself! I'm in the wittless perfection program.

-Mark.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

jquirit said:


> I was worried that Dave would think Chris was choking and start his "hind lick" maneuver...
> 
> :r
> 
> Twas good seeing you all tonight. Lookin' forward to the next one!


Oh no! No hiney licking allowed!


----------

